# Gewinn



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

habe gerade einen Gewinn von mind. 1500 Euro telefonisch versprochen bekommen, wenn ich die Nr. 0190 - 856241 aus "administrativen Gründen" anrufe. Weiß jemand wer dahinter steckt? Und wie kann man die Typen packen?

Vielen dank Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2004)

siehe : 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7384


----------

